# Feeding a Great Pyrenees



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

I saw something on here a while ago where people were talking about feeding their GP some sort of special feed (something about protein percentages it think)... or maybe I'm mistaken because I can't find it. 

We are getting a GP in a few months and I am trying to prepare. How much do GPs usually eat (daily for the first year)? How much food are you going through (for pups and adults... Just trying to prepare myself for what I am getting into)? What brands do you use?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He/she is going to be going through ALOT of food the first several months, and when more mature will slack off.
We fed ours three or 4 times a day in somewhat small amounts.
We used what's called "Canidae", its not cheap but it has no fillers & logs were compact.
Our 2 full grown Anatolians go through about 44# a month.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

My GP just eats Pedigree Adult, she does well on it- weighs 106 lbs last time she saw the vet  She gets about 3 solo cup of food a day split into 2 feeding- am and pm. My other dogs eat Blue, but I just couldn't afford that!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Our adult LGD seems to only eat about 4 cups per day. We give her some leftovers when we have them. Our 6 month old puppy eats more than her though, probably twice that. We have a golden too and he eats about the same as our LGD.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My dogs all eat Prey Model Raw. They eat around 3% of their body weight. Buying meat in bulk and raising what I can it costs me much much less then I was spending on dog food. No it doesn't make them mean or go after my animals. I also never have to worry about bloat in my mastiff or hypoglycemia in my toy dog and never have to get their teeth cleaned. Their poop turns to dust within 3 hours so no yard cleaning. One of the best things I ever did.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

My pyr is really picky. I have used Pro plan for years with my dobes, tried several "flavors with her and she wasn't into any of them. Fianlly gave her beneful and she loves it. Not my prefered choice at all but it works


----------

